# Murray's birthday pics!



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray turned one on her 'official' birthday, April 10th! We were visiting my parents at the time. Here are the pics of her day as promised!

Murray’s day kicked off with breakfast in bed! My bed, that is. Cut up blueberries, 1 rasp, and a bath of shredded greens in water – as well as nutriberries up on her cage top of course. She had lots of cuddles in the morning, and then had lafeber's avicake and a cheeky millet spray for lunch


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

A quick selfie, and then presents! She had two seed bells and a 'snake n slats' toy from me, a straw toy from my sister Ellie and a load more treat bars from my parents. My Mom also put together a little box of 'things' she might like to play with, including some shredded paper, clean shoelaces, straws and ribbon!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

My parents even got her a gift bag and a card!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Last one! Here she is digging into the little box of stuff...


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I loved all the pictures! Happy Hatchday beautiful!

It looks like she had a wonderful day!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, look at her happy faces!

Happy birdday Murray!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Happy 1st Hatchday Murray! :bday:


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy hatchday Murray! X x


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy Hatch Day Murray! Glad to see your Bird Day was a great one


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pics! It looks like Murray had an awesome birthday!


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

What wonderful pics of a wonderful bird. Murray had quite a day. I love giving gifts to my pets too.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

So cute! Happy birthday Murray


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  xxx


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Happy birthday Murray! I loved the pictures, she looked very happy


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww it looks like someone got very spoilt  Happy late Hatchday Murray!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank yoooooou!  x


----------



## toxicwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Aww! She is so cute sitting next to her presents and she's like "Can you open this for me?" Happy B-Day Murray!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks toxicwolf - love your signature!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Murray's b-day*

Happy birthday, Murray! It looks like she had a happy, fun and yummy one! I wish you many more happy hatchdays!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Cheers from Murray, Janalee!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aww Happy 1st Birthday Rocko will be turning this month


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Murray! You look simply adorable.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Hehe so cute!!! You can tell she's really enjoying her birthday and loves the gifts. Happy late Hatchday Murray! :clap:


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!  xxx


----------

